# Marrying US citizen - options



## nile m (Sep 13, 2010)

Could an experienced Expat comment on the following points please as I am now seriously looking at the options for marrying a US citizen.

1. marrying during a stay on a visa waiver program

As opposed to applying for a K-1 fiance visa, could someone confirm or amend my current understanding of the alternative method 

a) that the marriage must not pre planned and was not intended prior to arriving in the US

b) to make an application for US citizenship during the stay.

c) Would I still have to return to the UK after my 90 days are over while the application goes through ? is there a context whereby a tourist on the VWP could stay?

d) can i return to the US during the application process or must I remain outside the US until a decision is made

e) any other points you would advise i need to consider 

f) A reference section within the site or any external links related to this subject.

Thanks 

Nile


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

1. Do not marry on a visa waiver 
2. Apply for a fiancee visa 
K1 Process Flowchart

Citiizenship can be applied for 3 years after you get the green card 

do the application by the approved method and sleep ok 
you can try any other method if you are a chancer and realize it can all fail


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As OP is researching various options of spousal visa the "spontaneous marriage" can safely be ruled out.


----------

